
Linux loader for flat binary (DOS like .COM) files - eterps
https://www.tablix.org/~avian/blog/archives/2016/08/linux_loader_for_dos_like_com_files/
======
eterps
Discussion on lobste.rs:
[https://lobste.rs/s/lsgtqk/linux_loader_for_flat_binary_dos_...](https://lobste.rs/s/lsgtqk/linux_loader_for_flat_binary_dos_like_com)

Discussion on proggit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bpnwa0/linux_l...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bpnwa0/linux_loader_for_flat_binary_dos_like_com_files/)

